
The strange fate of a person falling into a black hole - otoolep
http://www.bbc.co.uk/earth/story/20150525-a-black-hole-would-clone-you
======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9602954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9602954)
(261 points, 340 days ago, 157 comments)

This is an article that I don't like because it has too many wrong details.

> _Actually, Anne is being perfectly reasonable. From her point of view, you
> really have been burned to a crisp at the horizon. It 's not an illusion.
> She could even collect your ashes and send them back to your loved ones._

No, Anne can't collect the ashes. The "ashes" fall inside the black hole and
she can't even see them, and much less collect them.

> _So Anne takes her bit, A, and puts it through her handy entanglement-
> decoding machine, which spits out an answer: either B or C._

There is no "entanglement-decoding" machine. You can transmit information
using entanglement, Anne can only get a random value from her bit, no an
answer about B or C. Also, there are some cases where three particles are
entangled ...

~~~
Frompo
There is an important negation missing from the above.

